# New Release from Eric Whitacre -- Nox Aurumque



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

taken from his personal blog at www.soaringleap.com



> Nox Aurumque
> April 29, 2009
> Nox Aurumque (Night and Gold) is the piece that just received its premiere in Minneapolis last month. As the name implies, it is sort of a 'companion' piece to Lux Aurumque (Light and Gold).
> 
> ...


i personally love it...verry fitting to be paired with his Lux Aurumque


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Quite beautiful.


----------

